
International Address Fields in Web Forms  - nickb
http://www.uxmatters.com/MT/archives/000295.php
======
jrockway
Why not just have a text box that says "type in what you want the mailing
label to say. if your package is misaddressed, it's your fault."?

~~~
thwarted
Because inevitably someone wants a breakdown report of shipments by state, and
no matter how many times you try to explain to them that international
shipping doesn't have a concept of "states", they refuse to listen, so the
company eventually retools and just offers domestic shipping and/or a bad
interface. Guh.

I've been told, as part of requirements gathering for collecting retail
demographics and order information, that many users don't know what zipcode
they are in, what their phone number is, or what US state they are in, and
that somehow hand holding the information gathering into separate fields
somehow fixes this ignorance of one's own physical presence.

